# أصحاب الملكوت والمحرومون منه



## mary naeem (9 مايو 2013)

*أصحاب الملكوت والمحرومون منه*​
​

​
*" إن أباكم قد سُر أن يعطيكم الملكوت " ( لو 12 : 32 ) *​

​
*

*​

​

​
*+ يتحدث الوحى الإلهى المقدس ، عن المؤمنين المستحقين لدخول عُرس الملكوت ، والحالات التى يتم فيها الحرمان منه ، كما يلى :*​

​
*V أولاً : أصحاب الملكوت السماوى :*​

​
*1 – المؤمنون المتضعون :*​

​
** " طوبى للمساكين بالروح ، لأن لهم ملكوت السموات " ( مت 5 :1 ) ، ( لو 6 : 20 ) .*​

​
** " يعطى ( الله ) المتواضعين نعمة " ( 1 بط 5 : 5 ) .*​

​
*2 – صانعوا الخير:*​

​
** " تعالوا - يا مباركى أبى – رثوا الملكوت المُعد لكم منذ تأسيس العالم ، لأنى جُعت فأطعمتمونى ، عطشت فسقيتمونى ، كنت غريباً فآويتمونى ، عُرياناً فكسوتمونى ، مريضاً فزرتمونى ، محبوساً فأتيتم إلىّ ... " ( مت 25 : 34 – 36 ) .*​

​
** " إن أباكم قد سُر أن يعطيكم الملكوت ( بشرط أن تبيعوا ) مالكم ، وتعطوا صدقة ، واعملوا لكم كنزاً لا ينفد فى السموات " ( لو 12 : 32 – 33 ) .*​

​
*3 – الأغنياء فى الإيمان ( كثيروا الإيمان ) :*​

​
** " أما أختار الله فقراء هذا العالم ( البسطاء ) ، أغنياء فى الإيمان وورثة الملكوت الذى وعد به .. " ( يع 2 : 5 ) .*​

​
*4 – الذين يحتملون الإضطهاد والتعيير والأحتقار والطرد من أجل المسيح :*​

​
** " طوبى للمطرودين من أجل البر ( المسيح ) لأن لهم ملكوت السموات ( مت 5 : 10 ) .*​

​
*5 – المجاهدون روحياً : ( مت 11 : 12 ) *​

​
** جهاد ضد الجسد : الصوم – الصلاة – الخدمة – الصدقة – قراءة الكتاب والكتب الروحية – التوبة والإعتراف – الدخول من الباب الضيق ( الجهاد فى تنفيذ الوصية ) .*​

​
** جهاد ضد الشيطان : مقاومة الخطية – الإحتفاظ بالنقاوة – الثبات والنمو الروحى – جهاد ضد حيل الشيطان .*​

​
** جهاد ضد العالم : مغريات وشهوات العالم – والشر الذى فى العالم – واحتمال الغير وطول الأناة ..... .*​

​
*6 – الأبرار وأصحاب الأثمار الروحية : ( مت 13 : 38 ، 43 ) .*​

​

​

​
*V ثانياً : المحرومون من دخول ملكوت السموات :*​

​
*1 – الأشرار وغير التائبين من المسيحيين وغيرهم :*​

​
** " الخائفون ( ناكروا المسيح ) وغير المؤمنين بخلاصه ، والرجسون ، والقاتلون ، والزناة ، والسحرة ، وجميع الكذبة ، فنصيبهم فى البحيرة المتقدة بنار وكبريت " ( رؤ 21 : 8 ) .*​

​
*2 – غير النامين فى البر :*​

​
** " إن لم يزد بركم على الكتبة والفريسيين ، لن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات " ( مت 5 : 20 ) .*​

​
*3 – غير أنقياء القلب ( أو غير البسطاء ) :*​

​
** " إن لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الأولاد ( البُسطاء ) فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات " ( مت 18 : 3 ) .*​

​
*4 – غير المُعمدين على اسم المسيح :*​

​
** " إن كان أحد لا يُولد من فوق ، لا يقدر أن يرى ملكوت الله " ( يو 3 : 3 ) .*​

​
** " إن كان أحد لا يولد من الماء والروح القدس ، لا يقدر أن يدخل ملكوت الله " ( يو 3 : 5 ) .*​

​
*5 – الظالمين :*​

​
** " إن الظالمين لا يرثون ملكوت الله " ( 1 كو 6 : 9 ) .*​

​
*6 - المنشغلون بالعالم :*​

​
** " ليس أحد يضع يده على المحراث ( الطريق الروحى ) وينظر للوراء ( للعالم ) يصلح لملكوت الله " ( لو 9 : 62 ) .*​

​
*7 – الأغنياء المتكلون على أموالهم :*​

​
** " ما أعسر دخول ذوى الاموال إلى ملكوت الله ، لأن دخول جمل من ثقب ايرة أيسر من أن يدخل غنى إلى ملكوت الله " ( لو 18 : 24 – 25 ) .*​

​
*8 – الذى لا يفعل مشيئة الله :*​

​
** " ليس كل من يقول لى : يارب يارب يدخل ملكوت السماوات ، بل الذى يفعل إرادة أبى الذى فى السماوات " ( مت 7 : 21 ) .*​

​
*+ اخى / أختى : أمامك طريق من أثنين ، لا ثالث لهما ، أما أن تختارلنفسك الطريق الأول ، وتفوز بالملكوت ، أما أن تختار بإرادتك الطريق الثانى بعاقبته المهلكة إلى الأبد ، فكر واحذر لنفسك من هذا الأمر .*​


----------

